# anyone do a/c repair installs?



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

im looking for someone that does repair work on a./cs and can install them when the times arise, i do bank owned rehabs and now is the time they are wanting to fix the broken or stolen units in all the empty properties,
i current have 1 request for bid to repair a ac in pace but my last ac man wound his butt in jail so that leaves me noone..

but i need someone asap to bid on : pull and clean the evap coil, clean condensor coil, replace suction line accumulator, install new liquid line filter drier, evacuate system and adjust charge to factory specs.

this property is in pace and if you are interrested in takeing on any of these jobs please call me asap and ill get you the address and lock box code.

name is brandon my number is 850-698-9568
just leave me a meassage and i will call you back asap



i do have one company i will not use but ill keep that name under my hat... they do good work only when they want or can make alot of money...


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Wow thought there was ac people on here. I still have that above job to bid and just. Got contacted to replace an outside unit at mobile hwy and pine forest. Broker got a bid from one company and now they can't do it so I have approval to d just don't have the guy if you can do it please let me know and you might be able to do it as soon as frday


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Not personally an a/c person but have some buddies that are. Been in the business for 20 some odd years. They are located in Ft. Walton but I think they cover your area. Emerald Air 850 244-2665 or 244-4328. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a good friend thats honest about to call you, his name is Bobby.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Awsome broker just called again the new ac thing will make or break the sale


----------

